# Asus v9999

## Evil2000

Hi,

I have a Asus v999 GeForce 6800GT. Is there a program to control its fan (like SmartDoctor in Windows does)?

It's so loud, it really annoys me  :Confused: 

Thanks and Greets

----------

## m0sia

[quote="Evil2000"]Hi,

I have a Asus v999 GeForce 6800GT. Is there a program to control its fan (like SmartDoctor in Windows does)?

It's so loud, it really annoys me :? 

Thanks and Greets[/quote]

you can try fancontrol from lm-sensors. maybe it will work.

----------

## Evil2000

Doesn't look like it works  :Sad: 

----------

## sigmalll

Same card, if you find a way to slow it down pls post

----------

## oggialli

I tried to mail them a while ago for the specs of the fan control so I could've programmed a control program, getting "we recommend all our customer use windows xp professional thanksalot" as a response  :Wink:  And then I went and bought myself a Zalman VF700-CU GPU Cooler, this one is more silent than the ASUS cooler at 10% and the card runs WAY cooler.

----------

## sigmalll

Thats not an option for me as the card is in a shuttle box - just enough space for the stock card  :Smile: 

----------

## Birtz

Well, you are in luck guys, I just found this;

http://www.consultmatt.co.uk/asusfan/

I have been using this tool for days now with no problems, seems to be working like Asus's SmartDoctor in winblowz.

BTW.

  System: MSI Neo2 Platinum, AMD Athlon64 3500+, 1GB RAM

  Video Card: Asus V9999 GT (nVidia GeForce 6800 GT 256MB)

Cheers

----------

## Russo017

That is so cool! Is that only for asus cards though? I have a BFG6800GT with an NV5 silencer. Which is silent... but i wouldnt mind cranking it down a bit yet. BTW My card went from 62 to 43 with the nv5 silencer if any of you are interested. It really is silent. But again, it takes up 2 slots.

----------

## Birtz

 *Russo017 wrote:*   

> That is so cool! Is that only for asus cards though? I have a BFG6800GT with an NV5 silencer. Which is silent... but i wouldnt mind cranking it down a bit yet. BTW My card went from 62 to 43 with the nv5 silencer if any of you are interested. It really is silent. But again, it takes up 2 slots.

 

From the README file included with the package:

 *Quote:*   

> However it should work on most
> 
> ASUS nvidia cards which employ a Fintek F75375 I2C/SMBus 
> 
> monitoring chip.

 

Cheers

----------

## Evil2000

Splendid, it works like a charm  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Finally I can dumb Windows without having to get deaf  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Thanks a lot Birtz, you da man  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*dances* *sings*

----------

## sigmalll

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

----------

## nec

thx it help´s me alot !!!!

i have a gainward gf6800GT and i searched alot for this problem,

thx for that!!!

greetz nec

----------

## Birtz

No problem guys. You could drop a few lines "thumbs-up" mail to the maintainer of this tool, perhaps he is interested to provide an ebuild  :Wink: 

Cheers

----------

## hochraldo

Thank you very much Birtz. I searched about 2 months for a tool like that.

----------

## HackingM2

For those of you looking for an ebuild....

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

S=${WORKDIR}/${P}

DESCRIPTION="Asus NVidia Fan Speed Controller"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.consultmatt.co.uk/asusfan/"

SRC_URI="http://www.consultmatt.co.uk/downloads/asusfan/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

RDEPEND="virtual/libc"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}   sys-devel/autoconf"

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   cd ${S}

}

src_compile() {

   cd ${S}

   libtoolize --copy --force

   ./autogen.sh || die

   ./configure || die

   make || die

}

src_install() {

   einstall || die

   dodoc AUTHORS README

}

pkg_postinst() {

   einfo "Add the following to /etc/modules.d/nvidia"

   einfo "install nvidia /usr/bin/asusfan -m 1 --temp=75:70:65:60 ; modprobe --ignore-install nvidia"

   einfo "then run modules-update and restart your system"

}

```

You will need to place this in usr/local/portage/sys-power/asusfan/asusfan-0.1.ebuild, add PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage to /etc/make.conf and then run ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-power/asusfan/asusfan-0.1.ebuild digest before running emerge asusfan

----------

## ahubu

hi guys,

I have a ASUS v9999GT/TD (256mb), I recently bought. I first did the ebuild, installed well. Unfortunately, I get this error when starting asusfan:

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: Could not detect a suitable monitoring chip

 

which says enough. When manually compiling the thing, it gives the same error. Now I thought: maybe they changed the bus (the Fintek one, mentioned earlier). Where can I find information about the bustype? lspci doesnt seem to list anything but:

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT] (rev a1)

 

also, nvidia-settings doesnt give me any information regarding this matter. I also heard there could be temperature information somewhere, but I wasn't able to view this anywhere. lm-sensors gives that there are no sensors found...

Some help please  :Smile: 

----------

